# Unterverteilung mit 24V versorgen



## mike_roh_soft (26 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Schaltschrank (HV1) mit einem 24V/5A Netzteil für den Beckhoff CX9010.

In einem Unterverteiler (UV1) in ca. 30m Entfernung sitzt ein Buskoppler BK9100 und ein einem nochmals 30m entfernten Unterverteiler (UV2) sitzt ein BK9050.

Wie sollte man hier die 24V Verteilung vornehmen?
Kann man die 24V Durchschleifen wenn das Netzteil im HV1 groß genug ist oder sollte man in jedem HV/UV ein eigenes Netzteil einsetzen?

Danke
Mike


----------



## M-Ott (26 Januar 2012)

Der Leitungsverlust hat wenig mit der Größe (bzw. Leistung) des Netzteils zu tun, sondern mit dem Querschnitt und der Länge der Leitung.
Du kannst den Spannungsverlust ja mal grob überschlagen, die einschlägigen Formeln und Werte finden sich in jedem Tabellenbuch, dann siehst Du, ob Du weitere Netzteil benötigst. Eventuell reicht es auch schon, die Ausgangsspannung am Netzteil etwas höher zu drehen, allerdings sollte man dabei sehr behutsam vorgehen.


----------



## mike_roh_soft (26 Januar 2012)

Also muss ich mal sehen wie die Spannungstoleranz der Koppler ist und dann könnte ich ja auch mal eine 30m 0,75mm^2 Leitung ranhängen und messen, oder?


----------



## mike_roh_soft (26 Januar 2012)

Der CX9010:24 V DC (-15 %/+20 %)
Der BK9100:24 V DC (-15 %/+20 %)
Der BK9050:24 V DC (-15 %/+20 %)

D.h. heißt ich kann das Netzteil im HV1 auf 27,6V hochdrehen und muss im UV2 noch min. 20,4V messen.
In der Praxis würde ich auf 27V drehen und wollte noch 21V messen.
Ich teste das mal!
Vllt. finde ich auch noch ein Tabellenbuch irgendwo


----------



## mike_roh_soft (26 Januar 2012)

Momentmal... der Spannungsabfall ist aber vom fließenden Strom abhängig.
D.h. mit offener Leitung messen wäre totaler Quatsch!
Bleibt nur die Berechnung...


----------



## mike_roh_soft (26 Januar 2012)

U = R*I = s * (l/A) * I = 1,781*10^-2 * (60m/0,75) * 5A = 0,7124V

mit s = spez. Widerstand von Kupfer 1,781*10^-2
und A = Querschnitt 0,75mm^2
und l = Länge zum UV2 60m

Kann das sein? Ist ja nicht viel!


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 Januar 2012)

´n 24V Netzteil kostet bei Reichelt 17 oder 18 Taler...


----------



## thomass5 (26 Januar 2012)

... Du hast ja immer "Hin- und Rückleitung". Also Länge * 2...

Thomas


----------



## mike_roh_soft (26 Januar 2012)

Ja aber die halten keine 20-30 Jahre 
Hab eins von PULS QS5 muss es schon sein!


----------



## mike_roh_soft (26 Januar 2012)

OK dann sind es aber auch grad mal 1,5V ... das reicht doch dicke, oder?


----------



## element. (6 Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht genau angesehn was du da gerechnet hast, aber die Spannungsfallformel ist 

2 * l * I
________
Kappa * A

mit l = einfache Länge in metern, I = Strom, Kappa = 56 oder 57, A = Querschnitt.

Also zB (2 * 30m * 5A) / (56 * 0,75mm²) macht mal eben 7,14 V Spannungsfall und das ist schon ordentlich. Zu bedenken auch dass dies ja als Abwärme auf der Leitung verloren geht (7V * 5A = 35W)...


----------



## mike_roh_soft (6 Februar 2012)

Ok ich habe mit dem spez. Widerstand und du mit dem Leitwert von Kupfer gerechnet.
Hast recht... danke für den Hinweis!!!

Das bedeutet um noch im Limit von 3V Spannungsfall zu bleiben darf ich die einfache Länge der Leitung von 10m nicht überschreiten oder ich muss auf 1,5mm^2 hoch gehen.

Dürfte man eigentlich für 24V ein 3x1,5 NYM-J verwenden?


----------



## element. (6 Februar 2012)

würde ich jetzt pauschal sagen man darf, der grüngelbe darf halt nichts anderes als PE sein.


----------



## MSommer (14 Februar 2012)

Hallo Mike,
wenn es meine zu planenden Schaltanlagen wären, würde ich in jeden Verteiler ein Netzgerät einbauen. Vorteil: Ich habe in jedem Verteiler eine eigene Spannungsversorgung und brauche mir keine Gedanken zu machen, ob ich den "Hauptschrank" abschalten kann (z.B. bei Nachrüstungen, Wartung). Ein weiterer Vorteil, bei defekt eines Netzgerätes funktioniert wenigstens noch ein Teil deiner Baugruppen / Anlagen. Außerdem brauchst Du ja zur externen Versorgung ja noch zusätzlich einen passenden Sicherungsabgang im Hauptschrank. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## mike_roh_soft (14 Februar 2012)

MSommer schrieb:


> Außerdem brauchst Du ja zur externen Versorgung ja noch zusätzlich einen passenden Sicherungsabgang im Hauptschrank.



Was genau meinst du jetzt?

Ja, die Sache ist auch wieder die, wenn ich schon eigene Netzteile in jeder Unterverteilung spendiere kann ich auch gleich Buskoppler nehmen, auf denen die Software für die Etage läuft. Denn wenn ich den Hauptschrank aus mache ist die Hauptsteuerung aus. Da bringt auch keine eigenes Netzteil was


----------



## MSommer (14 Februar 2012)

Hallo Mike,
Genau so würde ich es aufbauen. Autark.
Gruß Michael


----------

